# antler forms



## borst24 (Sep 11, 2006)

i'm looking for an antler form for a deer i shot a few years ago. i'm looking for something around 4" wide and no more than 5 1/4" long. i've looked everywhere on the internet and can't find anything. any suggestions?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Walmart has a "kit", probably one inside of that.

Mitch


----------

